# She's Here!



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Won't have chance to unbox till lunchtime...


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

drude said:


> Congratulations


Thanks!

Here's hoping yours turns up soon!


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Who's she? 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

See 'her' here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?11766-What-the-DHL-man-has-just-brought-me


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

See the thread in the Coffee Lounge...


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice! Lever goodness.


----------

